# HELP! broke vial on Starrett #98



## ARC-170 (Feb 4, 2020)

I was getting my lathe re-leveled today and I accidentally hit the vial on the tail stock ram and broke the glass on the vial. It was my grandfather's; I can hear him rolling in his grave! I can buy a vial sub-assembly for about $117 or I can get the vial alone for about $15. How do I go about replacing it? Do the ends pull out somehow? Or, am I just going to have to go with the whole vial sub assembly?


----------



## darkzero (Feb 4, 2020)

This was posted recently. They would probably have good advice for you.









						Correct way to repair a spirit level
					

Plaster of Paris is the correct material to hold the vial in a spirit level. The reason why is that plaster is easy to remove WHEN it breaks again. Consider that the reason you’re replacing the vial is because it’s broken. If it broke once, it will break again.  Some have said that bathroom...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Packard V8 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sorry for your loss.  Replacing a vial in a level capsule is a huge learning curve.  I've done a couple and have a couple of more which need vials and will probably buy the complete assembly next time.

FWIW, I've got an oooold Starrett catalog which instructs to return broken levels to the factory in Athol, MA and the vial would be replaced and the level recalibrated for $1.50 plus shipping.

There are a couple of YouTube videos which show how to pull apart the ends, how to get out the plaster, how to replace the plaster and how to re-level the level.  After watching, either you'll say, "I can do that." or you'll start saving the $117.

jack vines


----------



## middle.road (Feb 4, 2020)

Timing is everything....

Starrett's philosophy is to send _everything_ back to them for repair...  
I need a pinion gear to repair my first dial caliper, sure no problem just send them the calipers and $125.00 and . . .


----------



## ARC-170 (Feb 5, 2020)

So I looked at a few videos on doing this and it looks like a real PITA. Pulling the ends out looks like the hard part, and I'm not sure I want to risk breaking them or marring them trying to get them out. 

I called Starrett (nice people, by the way!) and they quoted me an estimate of $87 plus shipping to overhaul it. This includes "changing out the vials, scraping the base and putting it into tolerance", according to the email they sent me. It has two other bubble levels on it and one (the one below the main vial) looks like there's no bubble so it might be worth it. The bubble level assembly is $117 plus shipping so I'm not sure how they can quote $87, but I guess I'll find out.

This was my grandfather's so it has a little sentimental value, so I think it's worth it to fix it, especially now that I need to use it. It's been sitting for about 20 years and I'm not sure how much he used it.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 5, 2020)

$87 sounds reasonable for two vials along with scraping and calibrating.
And it was GrandDad's so that settles it.   

There was a lot of (2) starretts in the Greeneville auction - went for $200.00
They only showed a picture of one though and no details as to model #'s.





ARC-170 said:


> So I looked at a few videos on doing this and it looks like a real PITA. Pulling the ends out looks like the hard part, and I'm not sure I want to risk breaking them or marring them trying to get them out.
> 
> I called Starrett (nice people, by the way!) and they quoted me an estimate of $87 plus shipping to overhaul it. This includes "changing out the vials, scraping the base and putting it into tolerance", according to the email they sent me. It has two other bubble levels on it and one (the one below the main vial) looks like there's no bubble so it might be worth it. The bubble level assembly is $117 plus shipping so I'm not sure how they can quote $87, but I guess I'll find out.
> 
> This was my grandfather's so it has a little sentimental value, so I think it's worth it to fix it, especially now that I need to use it. It's been sitting for about 20 years and I'm not sure how much he used it.


----------



## ARC-170 (Feb 7, 2020)

Packard V8 said:


> FWIW, I've got an oooold Starrett catalog which instructs to return broken levels to the factory in Athol, MA and the vial would be replaced and the level recalibrated for *$1.50 plus shipping*.



I like that price better!


----------



## AndySomogyi (Mar 9, 2020)

It’s easy to replace, lots of you tube vids on it.

I had to boil mine in water for hour or so to get all the 50 year old plaster to dissolve out. 

Note, the Starrett 199 vials also fit, if you wanted a 0.0005 per foot per graduation measurement. It’s really sensitive though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Packard V8 (Mar 9, 2020)

AndySomogyi said:


> It’s easy to replace, lots of you tube vids on it.


Going to beg to differ on this one.  I've repaired a lot of metrological intstruments and building a jig to pull the ends off a Starrett level tube, getting the plaster out, getting the vial set in plaster, pressing in the ends square to each other, and recalibrating the level is a MAJOR PITA.

jack vines


----------



## AndySomogyi (Mar 9, 2020)

Packard V8 said:


> Going to beg to differ on this one. I've repaired a lot of metrological intstruments and building a jig to pull the ends off a Starrett level tube, getting the plaster out, getting the vial set in plaster, pressing in the ends square to each other, and recalibrating the level is a MAJOR PITA.
> 
> jack vines



All you have to do is clamp one end in a soft jaw, grab the other end with pliers wrapped in tape, as not to mar the finish and the end comes right out. The ends are not pressed in very hard at all, maybe 15-20 lbs of force. Only need one end out. Break out the old glass bits. Soak or heat in water to dissolve old plaster. The paper aligns the tube, so pack plaster in one side, slide tube in, more plaster on the end. End cap slides in easy with a vise. Just try not to put too much plaster in. Easy to adjust and center the vial in the opening.

Pulling replacing the vial is about 45 minutes, and I’ve never replaced this kind before. Longest thing was boiling the tube to dissolve old plaster, that took about an hour. 

You should self-align a level regularly, self aligning it should take no more than 5 minutes. A self-aligning jig is nothing more than a bar with a fine pitch screw at one end. 

I didn’t think it was that hard.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Packard V8 (Mar 9, 2020)

> All you have to do is clamp one end in a soft jaw, grab the other end with pliers wrapped in tape, as not to mar the finish and the end comes right out. The ends are not pressed in very hard at all, maybe 15-20 lbs of force.


As they say, your experience may vary.  I've seen the tube and/or ends destroyed in the removal process you describe.  Some may come out as easy as you say, but some will not and will be distorted; seen it happen more than once.

jack vines


----------



## AndySomogyi (Mar 9, 2020)

Packard V8 said:


> As they say, your experience may vary.  I've seen the tube and/or ends destroyed in the removal process you describe.  Some may come out as easy as you say, but some will not and will be distorted; seen it happen more than once.
> 
> jack vines



I think the key, like with most things is be careful and diligent. Try a simple solution first, if there is any appreciable resistance or binding, stop and think about another solution. Be mindful of the materials and designs you’re working with, and don’t force things.


----------



## ARC-170 (Mar 24, 2020)

I got it back recently. Looks great. The box it came in (the original 50+ year old one) was busted so they sent me a new one. Great customer service at Starrett!


----------



## mickri (Jan 27, 2021)

I have a broken vial that I need to replace.  Where can you buy just the vial.  When I took mine apart one end just slipped out with a slight tug.  And it slid back in with only a slight push.  My level is rather unique.  I have been searching for info on it and found zip.  Nothing.  It may be custom made.  I got it at a thrift store where the owner was selling off  her dad's stuff after he had passed away.  He was a retired machinist with a shop in his garage.


----------



## ARC-170 (Jan 27, 2021)

mickri said:


> I have a broken vial that I need to replace.  Where can you buy just the vial.  When I took mine apart one end just slipped out with a slight tug.  And it slid back in with only a slight push.  My level is rather unique.  I have been searching for info on it and found zip.  Nothing.  It may be custom made.  I got it at a thrift store where the owner was selling off  her dad's stuff after he had passed away.  He was a retired machinist with a shop in his garage.


I would call up Starrett and ask them. The woman who works in that dept is very helpful. That vial looks very similar to the one on my level.


----------



## NC Rick (Jan 27, 2021)

I replaced mine after breaking the vial on a second 89 I got from a friend. It was a little messed up and taking it apart was really kinda challenging.  I lost the challenge when it came to the vial.  Once cleaned out, reinstalling the new one was not so difficult.  The ends are REALLY on there.  No telling how many years old this one is either, it's worn to the brass in places.  I like having two, leveling the lathe is much less work with two.


----------



## mickri (Jan 27, 2021)

I have been to Starrett's website and it is not working on my computer.  I will check again to see it there is a phone number.

One of the ends came right off.  I don't think that I will have any problems getting the broken vial out and replacing it.  Finding the right vial seems to be the only stumbling block.


----------



## sdelivery (Jan 27, 2021)

Thanks I have one with a broken vial as well.
Does anyone know how to determine the age of these levels?


----------



## ARC-170 (Jan 27, 2021)

mickri said:


> I have been to Starrett's website and it is not working on my computer.  I will check again to see it there is a phone number.
> 
> One of the ends came right off.  I don't think that I will have any problems getting the broken vial out and replacing it.  Finding the right vial seems to be the only stumbling block.


I talked to Leah, I think.
978-249-3551 x238
Repair@starrett.com
888-647-7443

In my notes I have the vial as costing $51.


----------



## Optic Eyes (Apr 11, 2021)

AndySomogyi said:


> All you have to do is clamp one end in a soft jaw, grab the other end with pliers wrapped in tape, as not to mar the finish and the end comes right out. The ends are not pressed in very hard at all, maybe 15-20 lbs of force. Only need one end out. Break out the old glass bits. Soak or heat in water to dissolve old plaster. The paper aligns the tube, so pack plaster in one side, slide tube in, more plaster on the end. End cap slides in easy with a vise. Just try not to put too much plaster in. Easy to adjust and center the vial in the opening.
> 
> Pulling replacing the vial is about 45 minutes, and I’ve never replaced this kind before. Longest thing was boiling the tube to dissolve old plaster, that took about an hour.
> 
> ...


Thats the way I have done it put a piece of white paper under the vial to give a reflective background, write your name on it, cool idea


----------

